# 2nd Gen vs 3rd Gen Q's



## gasbandit (Apr 21, 2009)

Howdy all. I have learned a wealth of info from this site already and have a couple of questions for the glock experts. My first and only handgun has been a Beretta 92FS, which I love to death. I am in the process of getting my CCW and need something lighter and more reasonable to carry. I will admit that I have not been the biggest glock fan having shot a couple of buddies full size samples. I have gotten a chance to shoot my dads 2nd gen G19 and am in love. Easy to conceal,light and simple too shoot accurately. This is truely a great defensive pistol. Have a couple of questions: The grip fits my hand, just barley. I have heard people having issues with the finger grooves cramping up the grip on third gens. Anyone else had this problem with 3rd gens? Do you think it will be a problem for my fat fingers?(Pic Below) I would like to avoid an extension for concealment purposes. Should I just try to find a nice 2nd gen or are the finger grooves not a big deal? Also, are there other improvements between the generations that make the 3rd gen that much better? Sorry for the long post just wanted to say hi. Thanks again for everyone's insight. Your looking at a new glock convert!

Gun in question(sorry for the crappy pic, definitely not a photographer  )









grip pic(I know grease in the finger nails. I turn a wrench for a living)


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

A working man with a pistol - imagine that :anim_lol: Welcome aboard!

Myself I love my 3rd gen Glock 23 but did not like the finger spacers. I sent it in to Bowie Tactical Concepts and am having them removed, as well as a few other mods like reducing the grip for my fat hands. I don't think it was so much the finger grips that were a problem but the size of the grip. That's why I'm having it reduced.

From that other forum Glock Talk

"Both are Glock. The Gen2 runs fine, just as the Gen3 does. I have both and consider them equal. I prefer the Gen2 for CCW and the Gen3 for home with a light.

Main changes, aside from the most obvious finger grooves and rail, include the extra pin for the block (and change to block itself; meaning they are NOT interchangeable) and the "1" stamped barrel (slight ramp change and bevel at top of barrel hood). Slide finish is more matte on the Gen2 also."

Have you tried on a set of G19 3rd gen pistols yet? Try it you may like it.


----------



## gasbandit (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks Salty Dog for the link and info. Thought there had to be differences other than the obvious. Pretty cheap to have the finger grooves removed through BTC. Suppose if I cant deal with the finger grooves I can always go that route. I would prefer to buy a NIB gun and finding a 2nd gen as such is damn near impossible I'm sure. Plan on getting my mits on an example this weekend at the range, unfortunately I haven't found a compact frame glock to rent.


----------

